# Wasteland 2 - Tipps und Fragen



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Ich hab mir gestern spontan Wasteland 2 bei Saturn geholt (natürlich die Ranger Edition  ) und direkt losgelegt - natürlich ohne erst das Handbuch zu lesen... 

Nun bin ich dann direkt nach dem ersten Gespräch zur Weltkarte, hab dann die Region gefunden, in der ich nach den Receivern usw. suchen soll, und bin einer Blut/Ölspur gefolgt. In einer Höhle ist dann so ein großes Käfer-Vieh (der erste große Bug nach Spielstart... ), und ich hab mit diversen Taktiken Null Chance gehabt... 

Nun frage ich mich: muss/sollte ich zuerst irgendwelche anderen Dinge machen, um XP und auch Gold für bessere Items zu sammeln? Vlt. auch zunächst gar nicht losreisen, sondern im Startgebiet erst Mal eine Weile spielen? Oder lag es nur an meinen Selfmade-Charakteren? Beispiel: ein Member meiner Party ist klug, schnell und geschickt, bekam ein Sniper-Gewehr fürs Inventar. Damit gehen aber von 10 Schüssen 8 daneben ^^  Zwei meiner Party-Member haben nur nen Holzknüppel, mit dem sie in 30 Schlagversuchen nicht EIN Mal trafen... 

Das Handbuch werde ich mir natürlich trotzdem mal zu Genmüte ziehen, aber ich frag auch schon Mal hier... 


*PS: hier können natürlich auch weitere Leute Fragen stellen und Tipps geben  *


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. September 2014)

Klingt so, als wären deine Fäigkeitswerte mies. Obacht: Wenn du keine Waffenfertigkeiten auswählst, kriegst du am Anfang auch keine Waffen. Eine gute Idee ist es, auf Sturmgewehre, Pistolen und Hiebwaffen zu skillen. Außerdem gibt es im Anfangsgebiet eine starke NPC-Dame, die sich deiner Gruppe anschließt. Dazu musst du vor dem Ausgang links abbiegen und ein Stück runter laufen. Angela heißt die Gute. Mit ihr im Schlepptau sollte die Kröte keine Chance haben.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2014)

Du wirst auf deiner Reise etliche Begleiter rekrutieren können (ich hatte glaube ich schon 4 oder 5), aber für den Anfang ist, wie Peter schon schrieb, Angela Deth Gold wert (eigentlich fast unverzichtbar). Sie ist standardmäßig schon sehr gut im Umgang mit Sturmgewehren und bringt auch ihr eigenes mit (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht falsch erinnere). Außerdem ist sie ein "Hard Ass" und ist gut in "Bruteforce" (also dem gewaltsamen Öffnen von Türen oder Kisten etc.).


Spoiler



Die Gute wird dich aber im Verlauf der Geschichte auch wieder verlassen, nimmt die Ausrüstung aber nicht mit, im Gegensatz zu anderen Begleitern, die mich verlassen haben.



Einen gut ausgebildeten Feldarzt sollte man auch von Anfang an dabei haben. Der muss am Anfang nicht mal gut kämpfen können, also ruhig erstmal die medizinischen Skills hochleveln (auf 4 oder 5).

Auch dass du schon am Anfang mindestens einen Skill-Punkt auf eine Waffen-Fertigkeit vergeben solltest, ist richtig. Denn dies entscheidet, wie Peter ja auch schon schrieb, wohl scheinbar über dein Start-Equipment.. 

Ja, der Anfang ist etwas kniffelig. Aber dies ist - so war es bei mir zumindest bisher - eines der Spiele, wo man mit der Zeit immer stärker (auch relativ zu den Gegnern) wird und später geradezu übers Schlachtfeld hinwegfegt.^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Okay, danke. Wie ist das denn wenn ich z.B. keinen Sturmgewehr-Skill hab: kann ich dann trotzdem eines nutzen, nur halt nicht so dolle, oder wird es gnadenlos scheitern?

Und die NPCs: kommen die dann als 5. Member, oder muss ich da absichtlich mit ner 3er-Party losziehen, um so einen mitnehmen zu können? Kann Angela auch authentischerweise durch Nichts-Tun gewinnen? ^^  


Das mit dem Arzt: ich hab sogar einen, der medizinisch was kann, aber diese Kröte lief mal locker 10 Felder und haute den dann mit einem Zungenschnalzer weg...  vlt. hätte ich den Doc nicht "Jürgen Fliege" nennen sollen...


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2014)

In Wasteland 2 spielen die Attribute gerade bei Kämpfen nur eine indirekte Rolle, das Gelingen hängt hauptsächlich vom jeweiligen Fertigkeitswert ab.  Ja, ein hoher Wert in "Coordination" gibt z.B. einen Bonus auf die Treffsicherheit, aber tatsächlich ist der jeweilige Skillwert entscheidend. So wird z.B. ein Sniper mit hohem CO-Wert, aber miesem Skill größte Probleme haben, Treffer zu erzielen - umgekehrt wär's besser.

Wer übrigens beim Levelaufstieg das Maximum rausholen möchte, sollte v. a. in Intelligenz investieren - mit hohem Intelligenzwert erhöht sich die Menge an Skillpoints. 

Als RPGler lehne ich persönlich aber solche Formen von "Powergaming" ab. 

Edit: Du hast neben Deiner 4er-Party noch Platz für bis zu 3 weitere NPC.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

thx Mr. Pearce    ähhhh, ich meine Herr Bremse


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Wie ist das denn wenn ich z.B. keinen Sturmgewehr-Skill hab: kann ich dann trotzdem eines nutzen, nur halt nicht so dolle, oder wird es gnadenlos scheitern?


Wenn du über den Skill mit der Maus zeigst, dann zeigt dir ein Tooltip an, was der Effekt bewirkt. Du kannst auch ohne einen einzigen Punkt in dem Skill Waffen nutzen, aber hast dann eben weniger Treff-Chancen etc.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und die NPCs: kommen die dann als 5. Member, oder muss ich da absichtlich mit ner 3er-Party losziehen, um so einen mitnehmen zu können? Kann Angela auch authentischerweise durch Nichts-Tun gewinnen? ^^


Ne, also ich hab ne 4-Party und hatte schon bis zu 3 Begleiter zusätzlich (wobei der eine dann sogar noch eine Riesenratte für unsere Party gewinnen konnte, aufgrund seiner hohen "Animal Whipser" Skillung^^).



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit dem Arzt: ich hab sogar einen, der medizinisch was kann, aber diese Kröte lief mal locker 10 Felder und haute den dann mit einem Zungenschnalzer weg...  vlt. hätte ich den Doc nicht "Jürgen Fliege" nennen sollen...


lmao ... ja, das war der Fehler.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (24. September 2014)

Man sollte auch immer die (optimale) Waffenreichweite beachten - bei Schusswaffen gibt es dafür im GUI extra eine farbige Anzeige (grün-roter Balken). Zielt man im roten Bereich, gibt's heftige Abzüge auf die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit; außerdem gibt's einen zusätzlichen Malus, wenn der Gegner direkt vorm Schützen steht (wird als "!" über dem Porträt der Spielfigur symbolisiert) - hier sollte man entweder auf eine Nahkampfwaffe umschalten, oder sich aus dem NK-Bereich wieder heraus bewegen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Jo, dass man mit nem Gewehr etwas Abstand halten sollte, war mir bereits aufgefallen. 


Doof, ich hatte mir soooo schöne Vitas für meine Charaktere ausgedacht...    oder kann man die bei Neustart aufrufen und modifizieren? Schau ich mal.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe als Startchars 

Sprengstoffexpertin
Chirugin
Technikexperin
Jägerin

gewählt komm ich mit dem Team gut voran ?

Oder gibt es einen Guide wie man am besten die Werte vergeben sollte ?

Das letzte mal wo ich so ein Spiel spielte war halt Fallout 2


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

Also wichtig ist mMn, dass du auch daran denkst, dass du die Skills "Smart Ass", "Hard Ass" und "Kiss Ass" irgendwie in deiner Party abdeckst. Die Fähigkeiten werden dir oft in Dialogen und Quests helfen. Auch Lockpicking und Safe-Knacken  (safeknacking^^)  solltest du relativ schnell hochskillen. Gibt verdammt viele hartnäckige, aber lohnenswerte Safes und verschlossene Truhen in der Spielwelt. 
Und auf die Skills der NPC-Begleiter (bis zu 3 Stück) würde ich mich auch nicht dauerhaft verlassen, da es durch bestimmte Umstände sein kann, dass die deine Party verlassen.

EDIT:
Achso: Der Skill "Outdoorsman" erhöht deine Chancen Zufallskämpfe auf der Weltkarte zu verhindern. Die bringen zwar zumeist gut XP, aber man verbraucht auch viel Munition und teilweise Medi-Packs. Wenn man also Mun und Packs für die Quest-Kämpfe sparen will, sollte man eben "Outdoorsman" auch nicht außer acht lassen. Allerdings konnte ich bisher auch keinen weiteren Nutzen für diesen Skill finden.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

dann erstell ich nochmal ein team die vorher erstellen chars haben 2 mal die selbe muni genutzt


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann erstell ich nochmal ein team die vorher erstellen chars haben 2 mal die selbe muni genutzt


Die Muntionsart kommt ja auf die verwendete Waffe an. Die Waffen wirst du eh ständig aufrüsten und bessere bekommen. Da ändert sich dann auch manchmal das Kaliber/der Muntionstyp. 
Manche Sturmgewehre verwenden z.B. 5.56 mm und anderer Sturmgewehre 7.62 mm Geschosse.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein Tipp: 

Die Beute in den meisten Containern ist ja zufällig, aber anscheinend kann man die Qualität durch das Attribut "Glück" verbessern, man sollte also denjenigen öffnen lassen, der darin den höchsten Wert besitzt.


----------



## arrgh (26. November 2014)

Äußerst wichtig scheint der Intelligenzwert zu sein. Da sollte man für jeden Charakter einen Mindestwert von 4 anstreben, ansonsten können nicht ausreichend Fertigkeitspunkte über das Spiel hinweg gesammelt werden.

Habe hierzu einen nützlichen Guide gefunden:

Charakteroptimierung | Wasteland 2 | RPGuides


----------



## arrgh (29. November 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Achso: Der Skill "Outdoorsman" erhöht deine Chancen Zufallskämpfe auf der Weltkarte zu verhindern. Die bringen zwar zumeist gut XP, aber man verbraucht auch viel Munition und teilweise Medi-Packs. Wenn man also Mun und Packs für die Quest-Kämpfe sparen will, sollte man eben "Outdoorsman" auch nicht außer acht lassen. Allerdings konnte ich bisher auch keinen weiteren Nutzen für diesen Skill finden.



Im Kellergeschoss des Agrarzentrums befindet sich ein Raum, ich denke im Westflügel, in welchem Heilpflanzen in Vitrinen aufbewahrt werden. Diese lassen sich dann eben mit dem Outdoorsman-Skill sozusagen "herauspflücken". 

Vielleicht ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich mich bei der Auswahl - Highpool oder AGZentrum - für letzteres entschlossen haben. Kann also durchaus sein, dass besagte Vitrinen nur in diesem Fall aufzufinden sind.


----------



## arrgh (30. November 2014)

Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Minen aus?

Ich hab zwar einen Charakter erstellt, der Alarmanlagen und Sprengstoff-Fallen entschärfen könnte, allerdings werden diese von meiner Gruppe niemals rechtzeitig erkannt, sodass ich munter auf diesen herumtrample. Liegt das am niedrigen Wahrnehmungswert meiner Leute?

Ist es darüber hinaus nützlich, einen Charakter mehrere Waffenarten gut ausüben lassen zu können, oder sollte man sich jeweils auf einen Waffentyp pro Figur konzentrieren?

Und was ist mit Energiewaffen? Fertigkeiten diesbez. ratsam?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. November 2014)

Minen: Du brauchst einen hohen Wahrnehmungswert und musst diesen dann auch per Schnellleiste aktivieren (erkennbar an einem weißen Kreis um den entsprechenden Charakter herum).
Waffen: Am besten spezialisieren. Du kannst aber ein paar Punkte als Backup in Nahkampfwaffen stecken, wenn du unter Munitionsmangel leidest (besonders zu Beginn). Für die Energiewaffen gibt es doch einen extra Skill, oder nicht? Allgemein findet man für die recht wenig Munition.


----------



## arrgh (1. Dezember 2014)

Achso, jetzt ist alles klar, danke! 

Bei den Energiewaffen hab ich mich bloß gefragt, ob überhaupt der Einsatz von diesen sinnvoll wäre (habe ja die Vermutung, dass diese im späteren Spielverlauf wichtig werden könnten), oder ob man die getrost vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. Dezember 2014)

Sie haben den ungemeinen Vorteil, dass sie nicht blockieren können. Der Schadenswert ist nicht so hoch wie die stärksten LMGs oder Scharfschützengewehre, aber sie sind dafür eben sehr zuverlässig. Habe sehr lange das "Herbicide"-Plasmagewehr benutzt.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Dezember 2014)

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Energiewaffen doppelten Schaden verursachen, wenn der Rüstungswert des Gegners über dem des Schwellenschwertes der Waffe liegt - bei stark gepanzerten Feinden ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.


----------

